# vzorek



## MindStorm

Ahoi! Jak se mate?

Recently I've tried to remember something from czech, but it's too difficult now. Maybe someone could tell me what does "vzorek" mean in the field of morphology. I know that literally vzorek means sample, but i dont quite remeber it's functions.. Help please ))

Nashled! =)


----------



## Jana337

MindStorm said:
			
		

> Aho*j*! Jak se máte?
> 
> Recently I've tried to remember something from czech, but it's too difficult now. Maybe someone could tell me what does "vzorek" mean in the field of morphology. I know that literally vzorek means sample, but i dont quite remeber it's functions.. Help please ))
> 
> Nashled! =) No one would say nashled. The full form is nashledanou, the colloquial one nashle


Hi, vzorek is usually a part of a whole considered for testing purposes, be it statistics or commercial promotion. Sample and specimen tend to be the best translations.
Vzorek šampónu zdarma - a free sample of shampoo
Reprezentativní vzorek obyvatelstva - a representative sample of the population
Vzorek moči, krve - urine, blood sample
Náhodný vzorek - random sample

I will gladly reply to follow-up questions. 

Jana


----------



## MindStorm

Well, that isn't what I actually wanted to know, but this was very useful-i can read and understand everything what you wrote! And other thing i wanted to ask is to correct my short and long vowels, wich you have already done =))

Ja už nic z Češtiny ne pamatuju. Taki nemam česku <keyboard layout> =))
My s rodinnoi bydleli v Litomyšli.. Oh, it's awful :-(

Again, my question is from school, from czech classes. I think there was a "vzorek", too. It is kind of example of word casing or what? Excuse me for such blurred explaination. Maybe it is analogue to the russian "Склонение" ?

čau!


----------



## MindStorm

I thought a little bit and thought out that "vzorek" is total equivalent of russian образец. But my question is still valid ))


----------



## Jana337

MindStorm said:
			
		

> Again, my question is from school, from czech classes. I think there was a "vzorek", too. It is kind of example of word casing or what? Excuse me for such blurred explaination. Maybe it is analogue to the russian "Склонение" ?
> 
> čau!


Ah, I see.  I could not establish a link between vzorek and morphology, so I just went for a general meaning of the word. What you mean is vzor. I figured that out after reading the Russian translations.

For example: "slovo" se skloňuje podle vzoru město. Město = vzor pro střední rod. Další vzory zde.

Jana


----------



## MindStorm

Bingo, that what i wanted! =) dĕkui moc krat! Mojna ešte nekdy pokecame? Ja chci <to remember?> Češtinu... But i guess in mu current situation (winter session is closing on and i started to study japanese recently) it could be a bit problematic..


----------



## Jana337

MindStorm said:
			
		

> Ja už nic z Češtiny ne pamatuju. Taki nemam česku <keyboard layout> =))
> My s rodinnoi bydleli v Litomyšli.. Oh, it's awful :-(
> Já už si z češtiny nic nepamatuji/nepamatuju (coll.). Taky nemám českou klávesnici (dokonce ani nemám českou klávesnici). S rodinou jsme bydleli v Litomyšli. It is absolutely not awful.


Finally, I am on my computer with a Czech keyboard (BTW, you can easily install it in the right bottom corner, clicking on the language icon there and choosing Czech in the settings). 

Main mistakes:
nepamatuji - unlike Russian, the negative prefix ne- is not a separate word
past is formed with an auxiliary verb in some persons - check this post for details.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

MindStorm said:
			
		

> Bingo, that what i wanted! =) dĕkui moc krat! Mojna ešte nekdy pokecame? Ja chci <to remember?> Češtinu... But i guess in mu current situation (winter session is closing on and i started to study japanese recently) it could be a bit problematic..


Děkuji mockrát. Možná ještě někdy pokecáme. Já si chci připomenout češtinu/Já chci oživit svou češtinu/Já chci oprášit svou češtinu.

Určitě to nějak zvládneme.  Máme odkazy na 4 rusko-české slovníky, třeba se Ti budou hodit. 

Jak dlouho jsi bydlel v Litomyšli a při jaké příležitosti? 

Jana


----------



## MindStorm

I hoped i don't have to use "jsme" in the past tence. Now I see I have to..
And I knew about "ne" before verbs! =) But right now I have a weird mixture of many languages, so I've used j instead of (zh), and so on...

I don't have much time right now, but i'll definitely answer later

PS: I have Czech<->Russian dictionary at my hometown (Orekhovo-Zuevo, it is Lev's hometown as well) =))


----------



## MindStorm

Ahoj! Bydleli jsme tam asi pro osum měsicu.. Nevím co ešte mám řict(?) =) It's too difficult to type while not having symbols written on the keyboard ))


----------

